# Cappuccino Milk frothing help needed - De Longhi Magnifica 4200



## jcwd (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello Folks,

I am a complete novice. I drink large dry cappuccino.

I bought a Delonghi Magnifica 4200 with the hope that in time I could replicate my local coffee shop's beautiful, velvety, meringue-like foam sitting on top of a double shot of Paddy & Scott's - I can't.

I have watched a lot of videos on the subject but can't seem to get the enough of the soft peak stuff I am after.

I have a 330ml stainless steel jug which I keep in the fridge, with the semi skimmed milk. When I am frothing, I purge the steam wand and use about 120ml of milk. Just as I get into the rhythm and see the milk is getting the right foam appearing, it gets too hot to hold so I have to stop - then I am just left with aerated liquid milk with a bit of crappy froth on top.

I learned that the standard steam wand on a Magnifica is a pannarello wand. I felt that it made washing up liquid like bubbles that just dissolved in a minute, so I removed it to just leave the plain old injector like wand which seems more promising. Am I missing something?

1. Is it just a case of not having *enough* cold milk in the jug to stop it from over heating and having to stop frothing prematurely? Or is it a practice/technique issue?

2. What is this foam that I am looking for called?

3. Can I re-froth milk I have already steamed?

4. Should I use the pannarello or leave it off?

I'd be really grateful for any tips or answers to my questions.

Thanks in advance.









John


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

How deep is your wand Into the milk?


----------



## jcwd (Mar 13, 2016)

(Using non-pannarello) I try and get a whirlpool going, then bring it to just under the surface so it gets that "ripping" sound going.


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a similar Magnifica. The Pannarello does the job for you.... Well it does on my machine. Is it the best I've had? No. I can get better on the Classic but for a Bean to cup, the magnifier performs pretty well.

I would ask are you using a thermometer in your milk jug? This will give you better guidance for the temps when steaming.... I have also heard of people popping their milk in the freezer for 10 mins before preparing their drink in a bid to getting better milk...


----------



## jcwd (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Toby,

Thanks I'll try and stick with the Pannarello then. I have used my thermometer, but I find the milk is nowhere near frothy enough by the time it is >150F. It must be a technique thing - ill look up how to not create washing up liquid with the Pannarello.

Thanks again.

John


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Its always better to steam your milk and get your microfoam without a pannarello as it will always give you much smaller bubbles without one. However, these B2C machines (mine included) really don't have the "umpff" to get a consistently good microfoam. They are a great one button solution for people on the go with minimal time to make a great coffee. For the great coffee and great milk, a manual machine will always outperform it.

My machine (Esam 04. 320 s) does have two setting to steam. Hot Milk and Cappo. I have only ever used the "hot milk" option and to be honest, with very little effort (none) its more than enough foam for my other half..


----------



## jcwd (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for your input, Toby.

I did more research into my technique and made a switch to full fat milk. I wasn't really putting enough air into the milk in the initial stages of foaming. I am still using it without the pannarello but my results are much better this morning.

My quest for perfection continues.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

For really dry foam the tip should almost float above the milk... (But not actually or you'll get a face full of milk!) don't forget to bang and swirl for a glossy "mr whippy icecream" texture.


----------



## jcwd (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks a lot Missy, that's exactly what I'm after. Would you advocate the use of pannarello or leave it off?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

First thing I did when the classic landed was chuck it in the bin (sorry wash it up and store it away for when I come to upgrading!)


----------



## jcwd (Mar 13, 2016)

Ha! Okay I take that as a vote down for pannarello.


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

With the magnifica, once the pannaerello is removed, you may struggle to have enough length on the wand to be able to submerge into the milk once you have your desired consistency.

It's all part of the age old argument with manuals or super automatics. My house has a place for a B2C due to my better half no having the desire to use a manual machine. It serves her a shot at the click of a button that she then, unceremoniously, dumps in to her freshly steamed (pannaerello) milk. It works for speed and convenience.

Where as, if you would like total control of your shot weight, grind and ultimately taste along with the full control of you milk's consistency, a manual machine will always serve you better.


----------



## jcwd (Mar 13, 2016)

I think with hindsight I should have got a manual machine.

The problem I have is I can't reach my desired consistency before the milk gets too hot.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

practice with a jug, cold water and a single drop of washing up liquid. It is as close as you can get to the real thing. this is 100% about technique and probably the hardest part of making a shot


----------



## jcwd (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh that's a great tip. Thanks, I'll try that a bit later.


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

@jcwd , As I have said previously, I have read of users popping their milk into the freezer to drop the temp prior to steaming. This will in turn give you a little longer von the wand and hopefully get you closer to your desired results.


----------



## jcwd (Mar 13, 2016)

Cheers Toby, unfortunately I only have a fridge at work - but I see what you are saying.


----------

